# Lab pups!



## MarkyMark (Oct 29, 2006)

Shadow and Deacon. Can you guess who is who?
These pictures were taken when they were 5 months old and around 70lbs.

















Sorry for the quality, it was taken with my phone... I really should get some pictures with the camera


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

Cute guys! I'm guessing Shadow is the black one.


----------



## myrna (Oct 29, 2006)

What great pups!!!! Enjoy!!!!!


----------

